# Biker Raum Würzburg



## Catweazel (1. September 2007)

suche biker gegend erlabrunn...zellingen...thüngersheim...veitshöchheim...margetshöchheim..für gelegentliche/lockere/gemütliche touren (1-2 std.)


----------



## SteveLorenzios (1. September 2007)

für die die ihn übersehen haben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96297


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazel (1. September 2007)

nein habe ich nicht ! hört sich nur sehr profimäßig an


----------



## flocu (2. September 2007)

Catweazel schrieb:


> nein habe ich nicht ! hört sich nur sehr profimäßig an



Neee, is für jeden was dabei!


----------



## Catweazel (2. September 2007)

aha

und wann und wo trefft ihr euch so......welche richtung fahrt ihr von würzburg aus.richtung karlstadt oder richtung randersacker


----------



## Hostaze (16. September 2007)

Catweazel schrieb:


> suche biker gegend erlabrunn...zellingen...thüngersheim...veitshöchheim...margetshöchheim..für gelegentliche/lockere/gemütliche touren (1-2 std.)






Hi, bin überwiegend Samstag Morgens unterwegs (wegen dem Sonnenaufgang) von Zellingen nach Leini-Hill, dann Richtung Marokko und anschließend auf die andere Seite den Mainwanderweg zurück. 

Gruß
Hostaze


----------



## det203 (18. September 2007)

Catweazel=Franz?;-)


----------



## Fliege (20. September 2007)

Hier treffen sich auch ein paar.

Nächsten Mittwoch in Höchberg.

F.


----------



## Pionier (25. September 2007)

Hallo Catweazel,

ich bin meistens in der von dir beschriebenen Gegend unterwegs.

mfg


----------

